# Anyone in Derby?



## cyberfairy (Aug 16, 2009)

Going to wedding on bank holiday August and train does not leave till seven the evening (the 1st September) after as got a cheap ticket-so-the man at the train station recommends the Brunswick pub but will be on my own with huuuge bag for about seven hours so any more recommendations welcome-especially nice veggie places to eat and if anyone knows if there is a left luggage place


----------



## funky_sessions (Aug 18, 2009)

CF - yeah, i'm in Derby. I don't think there is a left luggage place at the station  there are a few pubs nearby though, the waterfall is probably your best bet if you want some vegetarian eats... or there are some curry houses nearby if that's your kinda thing?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 18, 2009)

are you staying in an hotel or b&b in town? If so, most places will have a room where you can store a bag after you've checked out.


----------



## starfish2000 (Aug 18, 2009)

Im in Derby

Derby Station is being rebuilt while they are keeping it open, so platforms are partially closed and its very congested, theres a ticket barrier at the exits. Theres no left luggage facility. As far as places to eat, not really a lot. Theres a good veggie wholefood co-operative opposite the Courthouse where people catch buses

http://www.soundbitesderby.org.uk/ http://www.soundbitesderby.org.uk/

You could get a sandwich or pie there but not a lot as far as veggie resteraunt choices go. Most pubs and stuff with have a limited veggie option, but its all standard Whetherspoons style fayre.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 18, 2009)

Cheers all-will check out links-bit pissed off as saw many cheap cheapish train tickets on trainline and when I went to book one, man insisted there were none apart from the 6.40pm one so bought it -checked again and there are still plenty
 Oh well, any cheap cybercafes to waste a few hours in as well?


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 18, 2009)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> are you staying in an hotel or b&b in town? If so, most places will have a room where you can store a bag after you've checked out.



Not sure if in town or not as been booked by parents-staying with them for week beforehand so will have huge bag and now know no left luggage facilities


----------



## Mogden (Aug 22, 2009)

Ooo an urbanite visiting Derby, what a treat! The Brunswick is a good pub. As previously stated there's no left luggage at the station but there's a Mogden working in town and I might be able to accommodate your bag for a few hours if you want a pootle round the shops and I could show you the veggie place mentioned, ie Soundbites and what not on me lunchtime if that's of any use. Flashman might be about too and if he's feeling sociable I might be able to persuade him to give you a tour to while away the hours.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 23, 2009)

Mogden said:


> Ooo an urbanite visiting Derby, what a treat! The Brunswick is a good pub. As previously stated there's no left luggage at the station but there's a Mogden working in town and I might be able to accommodate your bag for a few hours if you want a pootle round the shops and I could show you the veggie place mentioned, ie Soundbites and what not on me lunchtime if that's of any use. Flashman might be about too and if he's feeling sociable I might be able to persuade him to give you a tour to while away the hours.



That's a lovely offer but other half found me ticket on net leaving at noon for less than price of me being bored and on my own around shops and pubs Annoying as already bought ticket and was told they were not any more cheap tickets available by man at train station
 I want to pootle around Derby but hopefully will get a chance in morning or day before-looks a lovely place and thanks again for your offer


----------

